# Cachecard Memory..will this work?



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi, can anybody tell me whether this memory would work on a cachecard? It seems rediculously cheap!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PC133-512MB-5...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308

many thanks,

Carl


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Looks good :up:


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

These are High Density and having personally not tried this type in a cachecard I would avoid them, unless someone, such as our fruity friend, has already found them to work OK.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

As someone who has used similar DIMMS in the past, be careful. High density DIMMs can result in no sound on a TiVo until you reboot.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

so if it needs to be rebooted to get the sound back does it then all work ok?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yeah, but if you have a powercut and you're away or out, you may have a load of programs with no sound recorded.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There is always my hack that does a soft reboot if tivo starts without sound:

no sound hack

though its often a sign that your PSU is failing since a new PSU fixes it
(or you could try the "turning the blue pot" a few degrees)


----------



## RobbyBoy (Apr 21, 2003)

What about this memory then

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180297648766&cguid=22cffe8611f0a0e201d35263fff6274c

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MED-5123&af=50

Robert


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

i went for this one in the end, low density should hopefully be more compatable?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110343003724


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry guys but I really don't understand why some seem obsessed with looking to buy from US or Chinese sellers with feedback levels which would give me cause to think carefully before purchasing (say <99%), especially internationally, when one can buy the correct RAM, albeit used sticks, from UK sellers with excellent feedback for a similar price or less.


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

bigwold said:


> Sorry guys but I really don't understand why some seem obsessed with looking to buy from US or Chinese sellers with feedback levels which would give me cause to think carefully before purchasing (say <99%), especially internationally, when one can buy the correct RAM, albeit used sticks, from UK sellers with excellent feedback for a similar price or less.


If you can show me where i can get 512mb pc133 low density sdram for anywhere near £8.63 delivered i'll be impressed!

I prefer not to buy internationally but at that price its a no brainer!


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

No problem finding these two completed auctions:

One stick for £6.50 delivered http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290292048682

Two sticks for £9.35 delivered http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300287757141

Plenty of others which were probably low density given the age of this RAM but you would need to confirm first.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a recommendation for a guy I used a while back, who is a UK seller, cheap, and will take back memory that he recommends, if it turns out not to work for your application. I used him via eBay, but I have no idea if he still trades on there or not:

http://www.funkygiraffe.co.uk/

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## carl newman (Aug 7, 2004)

bigwold said:


> No problem finding these two completed auctions:
> 
> One stick for £6.50 delivered http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290292048682
> 
> ...


How would i know if these are low density or not? It doesnt say on the listing.

Every 512mb sdram pc133 memorystick i found that said it was low density was definately over £12 with the postage on top of that!

Sorry if its obvious, but how do you tell a "low density" stick from a "high density" one?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Contact the seller and ask them?


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

From the prices quoted it sounds like if the seller knows they are low density and says so in the listing, then they will sell for more, otherwise you need to check the labels. I suggest for this RAM look for 16 chips of '32Mx8' or possibly '16Mx16'.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The cachecard works fine with high or low density RAM. I have not seen any evidence that the "no sound" issue is worse with high density so IMHO this whole debate is somewhat pointless.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

You might not have. I have. First hand. And when the Cachecard first came out, Jaffa identified it as part of the problem many people had. And changing from high density to low density solved the problem for many people.


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

bigwold said:


> Sorry guys but I really don't understand why some seem obsessed with looking to buy from US or Chinese sellers with feedback levels which would give me cause to think carefully before purchasing (say <99%), especially internationally, when one can buy the correct RAM, albeit used sticks, from UK sellers with excellent feedback for a similar price or less.


I know what you mean - heres the feedback from the guy that was selling the memory in the first post
80+ negs in the last month, all saying the same

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...35&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=30


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> You might not have. I have. First hand. And when the Cachecard first came out, Jaffa identified it as part of the problem many people had. And changing from high density to low density solved the problem for many people.


http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1131


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Jaffa is saying that 64Mx4 based DIMMS are compatible with cachecards providing they're JEDEDC compliant and that in *2005* 99% of them were so. I wonder what the percentage is now we're in 2009? Also, doesn't it follow that if you're considering using a stick based on those chips, you need to determine if it is JEDEC compliant which is a lot more difficult that just looking for a label with 32Mx8 on it?


----------

